# starting a print broker business PLS HELP



## justincu (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello everyone I'm looking to start a print broker business at home. If anyone can answer these questions for me printers or brokers it will be greatly appreciated. I know I can search for this but I have a bunch of questions. btw I'm located in Orange County.

1. In my city it isnt required to have a business license to run a business and I have a appt to file my ficticious name tomorrow in Santa Ana. Besides that what else would I need?

2. I think I might need one of these but I'm confused by all three: resellers certificate, wholesale license, and sellers permit? So that I can buy shirts for wholesale to be sent to one of my printers to be printed..

3. Where do I go about getting a tax exempt number? So I can buy printing tax free by the state for the legal purpose of reselling to their customers. I dont want to be taxed.

4. I'm going to be doing this all on my own so it there anything else I would need to get? 

5. Lastly, I would need to keep record of all my sales and file it on my taxes every 6 months? I'm pretty confused about the whole tax thing. Also would it be hard to do this all myself? I would rather not pay someone to do these things but If its really a hassle I guess I can do it.

If anyone can help on here or send me an email at [email protected]. If anyone would even talk on the phone that would be really cool. Just a college kid that is trying not to work for anyone. Thanks!


----------



## VernNY (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't really help too much with this, because state laws govern most of the tax questions you have asked about, and I'm unfamiliar with CA laws.

However, in NY, you can find most the info needed on the NYS Department of Taxation and Finance webpage. I would suggest searching for that same department in your state.

In NY, you are either exempt (school church ect), or you are a reseller. In the first instance, you just plain don't pay the tax, whereas in the later, you are involved in profitable buying and then re-sale of a product. Therefore, you charge you customer the tax, and hold it for the state.

I pay taxes quarterly. If your state is anything like NY, if you forget, they will send you a notice and a late fee before the quarter is over. Nothing to fret if you forget, you just end up paying more. 

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## czyzykprinting (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey you can text me i live in illinois, I own a print broker business. 

815-703-3079


----------

